
Apple blames China as it cuts forecast - marklabedz
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-46742871
======
pxeboot
Unless Apple is able/willing to release a more affordable iPhone, their growth
in developing markets is unlikely to increase any further. The competition in
the $250-$500 range has gotten very good in the past few years.

